# gaggia classic milk splutter? like blowing a straw in milk!



## scottylav (Dec 27, 2011)

I bought an 8 year old gaggia classic...only used 30 times... when i steam the milk it makes massive sputtering and spurts everywhere and it seems to lose steam quite quickly too.

When i make the shot there is also a slight leak from top left of the gasket...

Please help! Im so disappointed!! About to spend a fortune getting it serviced...


----------

